# soap-related baking question



## grumpy_owl (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm making a fruitcake -- quiet, haters! Mine is delicious -- and I need fondant, which calls for glycerin. Is the vegetable glycerin from soap supply companies like BB and NG food-safe? No one actually eats fondant, but still...


----------



## new12soap (Dec 3, 2014)

Nope.

Well, the glycerine is probably food safe, but the storage and packaging facilities they use are not. Most of them say not to use them in food products.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Dec 3, 2014)

Okay, thank you! Nothing wrong with a nice poured fondant, anyway.


----------



## Susie (Dec 3, 2014)

I love home made fruitcake that does not include all the candied stuff.  I like it with mincemeat, nuts, and dried fruit like raisins, dates, and apples.  I still have my grandmother's recipe here somewhere.


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 3, 2014)

I thought I was the only person on the planet that adores fruitcakes... the traditional mincement/dried fruit kinds, the day-glo 1950's candied fruit ones, the dry ones (pouring a little whiskey over them turns them into something divine)... I'm not picky. Feel free to send any unwanted ones my way.

I second the thought that soap supply places sell typically food-grade items, but they don't handle them for food safety. It's probably best to buy what you need from a grocer rather than risk eating contaminated products.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 3, 2014)

grumpy_owl said:


> I'm making a fruitcake -- quiet, haters! Mine is delicious -- and I need fondant, which calls for glycerin. Is the vegetable glycerin from soap supply companies like BB and NG food-safe? No one actually eats fondant, but still...


I Love Fruitcake!! and I like all the candied fruit especially citron


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 3, 2014)

My hubby loves fruitcake. Me? Not so much, blech! Although I must say that the one Susie described sounds like it would be a fruitcake that I could actually like! All the ones I've ever tried so far were the ones with all the candied stuff.


 IrishLass


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 3, 2014)

Apparently there are a bunch of us closet fruit cake lovers.   I don't even like most cakes, cookies etc. but I love me some good fruitcake.


----------



## Susie (Dec 3, 2014)

I do not like any cake with frosting, and darn few others.  I adore fruitcake.  And my grandmother's recipe is huge, I will have to do some serious divisions to get it to a reasonable size.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Dec 3, 2014)

I have a great fruitcake recipe. Just use your favorite pound cake recipe, and add dried fruits & nuts equal to the weight of the batter. I usually bake it in loaf molds, using the pound cake recipe as a guide. When it's done, I brush it frequently with rum syrup (boil together sugar & water; add rum to taste), wrap it tightly, and refrigerate for at least a couple of weeks before serving. Don't skimp on the rum.


----------



## new12soap (Dec 3, 2014)

Personally I find almost any recipe is improved by the directive "Don't skimp on the rum"!


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 3, 2014)

new12soap said:


> Personally I find almost any recipe is improved by the directive "Don't skimp on the rum"!



LOL, best post on the thread. Hands down.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Dec 3, 2014)

Mine is a simple brown-sugar cake with lots of dried cherries, apricots, pecans, citron peel, grated apple, candied ginger, and the secret ingredient--booze. It cures beautifully, and the fondant is used to cover it in white with a big red poinsettia. A slab of that dipped in scotch while reading a good mystery or knitting on a winter's night...that's luxury living.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 3, 2014)

If a fruitcake is something like PinkCupcake's, GrumpyOwl's, or Susie's recipe -- moist and flavorful with real nuts and fruit, I'd eat it happily. If the "fruit" is more like glowing bits of stuff rescued from ground zero in a 1950s nuclear blast ... eeeewwww!!!!! No thanks!


----------



## houseofwool (Dec 3, 2014)

new12soap said:


> Personally I find almost any recipe is improved by the directive "Don't skimp on the rum"!




So very true!


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 3, 2014)

DeeAnna said:


> If a fruitcake is something like PinkCupcake's, GrumpyOwl's, or Susie's recipe -- moist and flavorful with real nuts and fruit, I'd eat it happily. If the "fruit" is more like glowing bits of stuff rescued from ground zero in a 1950s nuclear blast ... eeeewwww!!!!! No thanks!



See but this is where Grumpy's comment rings true, though I 'd prefer some cognac.  Dip that radioactive waste in some fine cognac and it's all better now. Then after a few bites, you can just ditch the cake and have another snifter. :razz:


----------



## Susie (Dec 4, 2014)

My grandmother's recipe was made with cocoa, tons of spices, and no booze.  Southern Baptist folks, you know.  Sorry about that.


----------

